# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Marathonläufe in Thailand

## schiene

alle Sportler/Läufer
http://www.goadventureasia.com/eventsrego.shtml

----------


## Greenhorn

> alle Sportler/Läufer
> http://www.goadventureasia.com/eventsrego.shtml


Ich trainiere schon laenger fuer diese Triathlon-Wettbewerbe. Dazu renne ich den ganzen Tag zwischen PC-Tisch, Toilette und Kuehlschrank hin und her. Deswegen heissen die bei Insidern auch TTK-Triathlon. Wobei die Trainings-Rundenzahl direkt eigentlich von der Station "Toilette" abhaengt, indirekt eigenlich mehr von der Schlagzahl beim Kuehlschrank.  ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

ich glaube du solltest zwischen deinen Etappen immer mal ne kleine Pause einlegen oder vielleicht den Kühlschrank näher an die Toilette stellen

----------


## Greenhorn

> ich glaube du solltest zwischen deinen Etappen immer mal ne kleine Pause einlegen oder vielleicht den Kühlschrank näher an die Toilette stellen


.... da steht doch schon der PC!

----------

